# Recognize this black bug with orange spots?



## pturley (Oct 4, 2010)

It is an assassin bug. Not a significant enough predator to be of any concern.

Sincerely,
Paul E. Turley


----------



## FiveHensFarm (Oct 3, 2011)

After looking up the assassin bug, I found that there is a Bee Assassin (Apiomerus crassipes) that looks to fill the bill. They seem to come in various colorations, but the body shape is the same. http://aggie-horticulture.tamu.edu/galveston/beneficials/beneficial-08_bee_assassin_bug.htm


----------

